# Bulls on the Fly



## Key Wester (May 2, 2008)

We anchored up saturday just before sunset. Before it got dark there were only 2 other boats, it kinda got crowded after the sunset, ill get to that later.

We had decided to fish artificials tonight. My fishing buddy tossed out a plastic swim bait with a rattle in it, and put the rod in a rod holder. Less than 2 minutes later it doubled over, with the braid screaming.

My turn, i then stripped off all the flyline,and sent it down into the stiff current. Within 5 minutes i was bowed-up. We left about 9, .....4 bulls on the fly, 3 on plastics.









Lastly, to the shmuck that anchored directly behind me, you remember me, i was the guy with the q-beam pointed at you when you anchored down current from us, Im sure you remember, i took your picture and will post it if i dont get a pm from u!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like you caught some fish and made a new friendoke


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow, thats great. We were in the lit up mako having a blast as well. There were bulls surrounding the boat!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Very Nice. 

Is that a Tibor? If so, what size, it looks like an Everglades? How do you like it?


----------



## Key Wester (May 2, 2008)

Garbo, 

Actally, its a Gulfstream, got it at a cca banquet......$325.00!!!!! So far it seems ok, havent caught a really big fish on it yet,... but i have other Tibors, Im sure you know, they are work horses.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *neckred? (11/3/2008)*Garbo,
> 
> Actally, its a Gulfstream, got it at a cca banquet......$325.00!!!!! So far it seems ok, havent caught a really big fish on it yet,... but i have other Tibors, Im sure you know, they are work horses.


*Yep, they are great reels.I don't think Ted has ever built one single bad reel, He is the best there is. He is a great guy. If you ever have the chance to meet him, don't miss it, he is one cool Hungarian. He always seems excited, kinda like most people would be in a huge school of fish, but he is that way all the time. *


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report!


----------

